# Arabian mare I am thinking of getting...



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to ask your opinions on her. I would like to use her for endurance. She is pregnant, stud's name is Shahdeen

stj Shahdeen

I asked for confo pics, and they sent me some. She looks kinda scruffy and I think needs more pounds, but the price is right. Do you see anything glaringly wrong with her, that would make her unable to go the distance, so to speak? What about the foal? Will it be of decent quality? Thanks for any help or input guys!

I will try and right the pictures. Sorry. I am Macintosh challenged. they are upright when I open them on the computer...


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

She has a veryy long back and ewe neck. She also looks to be toed out in the front. I'm not sure if she would suit endurance...


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes she looks very ewe necked and something just seems "off" about her. Im no expert but I think you should pass onher...


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought ewe neck bulged out underneath, looks too me like a skinny under muscled neck. I'm defiantly not an expert though. Thanks for taking a look!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

yikes, that stud has one hell of a parrot mouth.
what were they thinking? x.x

the foal COULD come out looking decent, or it could inherit all of the flaws of the parents. there's no way to tell until it's here... but what a gamble...


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

christabelle said:


> Just wanted to ask your opinions on her. I would like to use her for endurance. She is pregnant, stud's name is Shahdeen
> 
> stj Shahdeen
> 
> ...


Oh my. I would pass.. very quickly.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

christabelle said:


> I thought ewe neck bulged out underneath, looks too me like a skinny under muscled neck. I'm defiantly not an expert though. Thanks for taking a look!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's when the underside of the neck is longer than the top, sometimes creating that bulged effect depending on severity. It is definitely under muscled and very skinny. Maybe she isn't ewe necked, but something is off haha


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would definitely pass on this one. I bet if she lifted her head higher that it would bulge on the underside (especially if she had more groceries and muscles). If this is her current condition, I hope she isn't foaling this year, it is obvious that she isn't getting proper care she needs to nourish a developing foal.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

No, supposedly next year. Call me a sucker, there is something I like about her. I think she is goofy looking, but I have a real soft spot for Arabians. They have not actually checked her in foal I guess, but was covered two months ago they said. I think some of her looks are situational. I will link her original sale page, that has some pictures. I guess they never updated when she was sold.

Stallion- King of Cairo

She is the filly on the bottom of the page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If that really is the same horse, how did that gorgeous filly become the train wreck in the pics you posted?! :shock:

Ask for better pics. Those are crap to do a confo critique on. They're too small and the one side-on is too far away to see anything other than that she has a long back, her neck looks like sh*t and her shoulder looks almost vertical. Not even going to comment on the other two pics.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If that really is the same horse, how did that gorgeous filly become the train wreck in the pics you posted?! :shock:
> 
> Ask for better pics. Those are crap to do a confo critique on. They're too small and the one side-on is too far away to see anything other than that she has a long back, her neck looks like sh*t and her shoulder looks almost vertical. Not even going to comment on the other two pics.


Not sure, really. Its been at least a couple years, and who knows where she has been. These guys bought her skinny(er) from the people who bought her from the breeder. I guess now that she has gained weight, she is too go for them to handle. I am pretty sure it is the same horse. I am going to go look Monday. My vet will meet me out there. If she checks out healthy and not in foal I will probably take her home for sure. I dont know that I am willing to have a foal on my hands. I might already have a pregnant mustang. Maybe I could take some more pictures then and post them up then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

christabelle said:


> Not sure, really. Its been at least a couple years, and who knows where she has been. These guys bought her skinny(er) from the people who bought her from the breeder. I guess now that she has gained weight, she is too go for them to handle. I am pretty sure it is the same horse. I am going to go look Monday. My vet will meet me out there. If she checks out healthy and not in foal I will probably take her home for sure. I dont know that I am willing to have a foal on my hands. I might already have a pregnant mustang. Maybe I could take some more pictures then and post them up then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really.. pass. 

It's nice to try to save the world.. 
But as you want to do endurance (which is fairly strenuous) and not "living art" (or whatever it's called now), she's really not made for it.


----------

